
Direct Sales for Bootstrapped SaaS Startups: From $1,300 to $725,00 MRR - richaclark
http://nathanbarry.com/sales
======
Papirola
is it $725,000 or am I reading it in the wrong locale ?

~~~
semperdark
Your locale is fine, and it's also mis-written on the post itself. He mentions
having ~25 employees in another post I clicked through to, so I'm going to say
it's probably supposed to be $750k.

